# Cape Town cape meet



## RayDeny (6/9/17)

I don't think this is a ecigssa vape meet but is anyone from here going to this?

Admin please remove if this is not allowed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (7/9/17)

Howzit 

Yes I will probably be going to the meet


----------



## ddk1979 (7/9/17)

If my budget allows then I will most probably make a turn as well.

.


----------



## Comrad Juju (7/9/17)

Might pop in to have look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. B (7/9/17)

This seems interesting... 

@BioHAZarD will you be joining?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/9/17)

Damn I was so excited when I saw this, but I'll be missing it by a few days. I'll be in CT a few days before and a few days after 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Damn I was so excited when I saw this, but I'll be missing it by a few days. I'll be in CT a few days before and a few days after
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Move your schedule!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/9/17)

Andre said:


> Move your schedule!



Ok @Andre - let me see if my son is prepared to move his wedding date of the 30th to another more convenient date. I'll get back to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (7/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok @Andre - let me see if my son is prepared to move his wedding date of the 30th to another more convenient date. I'll get back to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe, you will have to have the wedding at The Nest! A cloudy wedding!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (8/9/17)

Chances are 99% that we will be attending. Hope to see a lot of forumites there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Naidoo (25/9/17)

Definitely worth a look. Will make a turn.


----------



## Seemo.wm (25/9/17)

So what exactly happens at a vape meet?


----------



## The_Ice (25/9/17)

Vape town Cape meet... Enjoy


----------



## ddk1979 (28/9/17)

Is this still on for Saturday ?

.


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> So what exactly happens at a vape meet?


We vape,drink and talk kak

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

